
Replacing React with Rails - gwintrob
https://medium.com/@jacobwgillespie/replacing-react-with-rails-6e874fdc6889
======
danso
> _tl;dr — I replaced a ReactJS application with Rails + UJS. You will most
> likely identify this as a case where React was overkill, and I would agree._

LOL, isn't it usually the other way around? That is, React being just a view
later, Rails would be "overkill" as it provides model and controller along
with the view? That said, the term "overkill" is right in one regard in that
Rails is most definitely easier to just build out from scaffold than it is to
cobble together React on top of Middleman and Node.

But I think even Rails might be a bit too heavy if you're just building
something for fun and not as a MVP. Skimming through his site at basicman.co,
it seems like the site basically acts as a list of pages that act as a light
wrapper on Amazon.com and its Cart API -- checking out with your cart sends
you directly to Amazon.com. Thus, a database isn't needed, just some backend
process to persist a session cookie, which the OP was doing via Node. There
has to be a middle ground between going React+React Router and Rails that
would mitigate OP's SEO issues.

